# معاني الاسامي ادخل شوف معني اسمك



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

*أسماء الذكور 
1 - أبانوب أبو الذهب 

2 - أبرآم الأب العالي 
الأب الرفيع 
الأب المكرم 

3 - إبراهيم (أبراهام) أبو جمهور كثيرين 

4 - أثناسيوس خالد 

5 - أخنوخ مدرب 
مروض 
ماهر 
محنك 
مكرس 

6 - آدم انسان 
الجنس البشري 
أحمر 
التراب الأحمر 

7 - إدوارد حارس غني 

8 - إرميا الرب يثبت 
الرب يؤسس 

9 - إسحق ضحك 

10 - أغابوس محبوب 

11 - إغاثون صالح 
جيد 
حسن 
هو بعينه 

12 - أغناطيوس وريث 

13 - إفرايم مثمر 
خصب 
الأثمار المضاعفة 

14 - ألبرت نبيل 
نير 
ذكي 
ساطع 
شهير 
شريف 
مشرق 
متألق 

15 - ألفي محام 
ناصح 

16 - إليشع الله خلاص 

17 - أمبروسيوس إلهي 
رائع 
كاهن 
بصار 
متنبيء 

18 - آمون دائم 
ثابت 
أزلي أبدي 

19 - أمونيوس الدائم 
الأزلي الأبدي 
السرمدي 

20 - أناسطاسيوس (أناسطاسي) القائم 

21 - أندراوس رجل حقاً 
رجل بحق 
متمتع بصفات الرجل الحق (قوي - شجاع - شريف) 

22 - أنسيمس نافع 

23 - أولمباس عطية زيوس 
عطية الله 

24 - إيسيذوروس هبة من ايزيس 

25 - إيليا إلهي يهوه 

26 - أيوب مكروه 
مضطهد 
متوجع 
نايح 

27 - ابيفانيوس (أبي فام) (فام) الظاهر 
المتجلي 

28 - ارسانيوس مكتمل الرجولة 
شهم 
شجاع 
ضليع 

29 - ارسطوبولس خير مشير 

30 - ارشيلاوس (ارخيلاوس) (ارشيلا) رئيس الشعب 
حاكم الشعب 

31 - استاورو صليب 

32 - اسطفانوس (اسطفان) تاج 
اكليل من الزهور 

33 - اشعياء الرب يخلص 

34 - اكليمندس رقيق 
حليم 
لطيف 
معتدل 
رحيم 
رؤوف 

35 - الاكسندر (الاسكندر) حامي البشر 
المدافع عن البشر 

36 - الفريد محام 
ناصح 

37 - الفونس شهير 

38 - اليعازر الله قد أعان 
الله عون 

39 - انطونيوس انطوني 
انطون 
توني 
عوض 

40 - اوغسطس المبجل 
الموقر 
الجليل 

41 - اوغسطينوس محترم 
مبجل 
موقر 
جليل 



أسماء الإناث 
1 - أجيا (أجيه) قديسة 

2 - أجينس نقية 
طاهرة 

3 - أديلا (أديل) نبيلة 

4 - أغابي محبة 

5 - إكساني غريبة 

6 - إلزي نبيلة 

7 - إلفيرا نصيحة 
مشورة مؤذية 
خطة جنية 
خطة خبيثة 

8 - أليس نبل 
نباله 
نبيله 
فخامة 
شهامة 

9 - إميلي عشيرة 
زمرة 
جماعة 
سمك في سواحل كاليفورنيا 

10 - آن (حنه)(أني) هو النطق الأنجليزي أو الفرنسي للاسم العبراني حنه 
حنان 
نعمة إلهية 
فضل 
منة 
كياسة 
جمال 
حسن 
امتياز 
حنونة 

11 - أنجيل (إنجي)(انجيلينا)(انجيليكا) ملاك 
رسول 
ساعي 

12 - أنسطاسية قيامة 
بعث 

13 - أوفوميا مديحة 
ذات الصيت الحسن 

14 - أولجا قديسة 
مقدسة 
تقية 

15 - إيسيدورا عطية من ايزيس 
هبة ايزيس 
منحة من ايزيس 
انعام من ايزيس 

16 - إيفا حياه 
حواء 

17 - إيفيت حواء الصغيرة 

18 - إيلونا جميلة 

19 - إيلين (هيلين)(هيلانه)(لينا) اللامعة 
الرائعة 
الساطعة 
المتألقة 
النيرة 
والدة الملك قسطنطين التي كان لها الفضل في اكتشاف الصليب المقدس 

20 - ادروسيس حفل 
اجتماع 

21 - استير سيدة صغيرة 
كوكب ألآس 
نبات عطري 

22 - الكسندرا (سندرا) المحامية عن الناس 
حامية البشر 

23 - اليصابات الله أقسم 
قسم الله 

24 - اوليفيا زيتون 
زيتونة 

25 - ايريس قوس قزح 
زهر بألوان قوس قزح 

26 - ايريني سلام 

27 - ايزابيل الله أقسم 
غير مرتفع 

28 - ايفيلين سارة 
مرضية 
لطيفة 
ضياء 
نور 
بالألمانية حواء الصغيرة 


ثانيا 
أسماء الذكور 
1 - باخوم النسر 

2 - باسيليوس (باسيلي) ملكي 
ملوكي 
لائق بملك 
جليل 
فخيم 

3 - برثولماوس ابن تولماي 

4 - برسوم ابن الصوم 

5 - برنابا ابن الوعظ 
ابن النصح 
ابن العزاء 
ابن السلوي 
ابن المؤاساة 

6 - بسطوروس صليب 

7 - بسنتي الأساس 

8 - بطرس بطرس باليونانية 
كيفا بالأرامية 
حجر بالفرنسية 
حجر بالألمانية 

9 - بفنوتيوس (ببنوده) عبدالله 

10 - بقطر (فيكتور) منتصر 
فاتح 

11 - بنيامين ابن اليد اليمين 
ابن القوة 
ابن السند 
ابن المقدرة 
ابن اليمين 

12 - بولس (بولا) صغير 
الصغير 

13 - بوليكاربوس الجزيل الثمار 

14 - بيجيمي الموجود 
الوجود 

15 - بيشوي سامي 
عالي 
علي 



أسماء الإناث 
1 - باتريشيا نبيلة 
شريفة 
شهمة 
شهيرة 

2 - باربارا غريبة 
أجنبية 

3 - بارثينيا (برتنيه) البتولية 
العذراوية 

4 - باسمة (بسمة) رائحة زكية 

5 - برناديت دبة عنيفة 
قوية 
جريئة 

6 - بسته مؤمنة 

7 - بوتامينا شراب لذيذ 

ثالثا
أسماء الذكور 
1 - تادرس (ثيئودوروس) عطا الله 
عطية الله 

2 - تداوس ثدي الأم 

3 - تناغو (ابتناغو) أعانه يهوه 
الله هو عوني 

4 - توما (توماس) توأم 

5 - تيطس جزاء 
قصاص 
عقوبة 

6 - تيموثيئوس (تيموثاؤس) مكرم الله 
عابد الله 



أسماء الإناث 
1 - تريزا رقم 13 بالفرنسية 

2 - تريفوسا ظريفة 
أنيقة 



رابعا 
أسماء الذكور 
1 - ثيئوفيلوس (ثاوفيلس) محبوب من الله 



أسماء الإناث 
1 - ثاؤبستي (ثيؤبستي) المؤمنة بالله 

2 - ثيودورا عطية الله 



خامسا 
أسماء الذكور 
1 - جبرائيل جبار الله 
جبروت الله 

2 - جبرة أظهر الله ذاته جباراً 
رجل الله 

3 - جبريل أظهر الله ذاته جباراً 
رجل الله 

4 - جريجوريوس حارس 
رقيب 

5 - جريس نعمة 
فضل 

6 - جورجيوس (جورجي)(جورج)(جرجس) فلاح الأرض 

7 - جوزيف يوسف 
الرب يزيد 



أسماء الإناث 
1 - جاكلين مؤنث جاك (يعقوب) 
يعقب 
الممسك بعقب أخيه 

2 - جان الرب رءوف 
الرب حنان 

3 - جانيت (أنيتا)(نيتا) حنونة 

4 - جلوريا مجد 
شهرة 

5 - جورجيت فلاحة الأرض الصغيرة 

6 - جوزفين مؤنث جوزيف (يوسف) (الرب يزيد) 

7 - جوليا مؤنث يوليوس 
ناعمة 
ملساء 

8 - جوليت تصغير جوليا 
ناعمة 
ملساء 

9 - جويس بهجة 

10 - جيورجينا مؤنث جورج 
الفلاحة 
المزارعة 
حارثة التربة 

سادسا
أسماء الذكور 
1 - حزقيال الله يقوي 

2 - حنانيا يهوه قد تحنن 
يهوه قد أنعم 
حنان الله 

3 - حنس (يوحنس)(يوحنا) يهوه حنان 
الرب حنون 
حنون 



أسماء الإناث 
1 - حواء حياة 
أم كل حي 


سابعا

أسماء الذكور 
1 - داميان مروض 
مدلل 

2 - دانيال الله قضي 
الله حكم 

3 - داود محبوب 

4 - درياس ثالوث 

5 - دوروثيئوس عطا الله 
عطية الله 

6 - ديوسقوروس رب الجنود 



أسماء الإناث 
1 - داليا الوادي 

2 - دبورة نحلة 

3 - دورا عطية من الله 
هبة من الله 
منحة من الله 
عطيات 

4 - دولوريس أطلق هذا الأسم علي العذراء مريم 
مريم الأحزان 

5 - ديانا إمرأة مولعة بالصيد 
إمرأة تجيد ركوب الخيل 

6 - ديزي لؤلؤة 
اسم التدليل ل "مارجريت" 

7 - دينه دينونة 
دعوة قضائية 
قضية 


ثامنا
أسماء الذكور 
1 - رافائيل الله قد شفي 
شفاء الله 
الله الشافي 

2 - روبرت (روبير) ذو سمعة طيبة 
ذو شهرة 

3 - روبين هوذا ابن 

4 - رويس اسم التصغير لكلمة رأس 

5 - ريمو نور العالم 



أسماء الإناث 
1 - راحيل شاة 

2 - راشيل شاة 

3 - راعوث جميلة المنظر 
جميلة 

4 - روز ماري ندي 
شبيه بالندي 
طراوة 

5 - روزة وردة 
إمرأة فائقة الحسن 

6 - ريتا مختصر مارجريت 
لؤلؤة 

7 - ريموندا نور العالم 
المؤنث لاسم ريمون 

8 - رينيه متجددة 
مولودة من جديد 


تاسعا
أسماء الذكور 
1 - زبدي هبة الله 
وهب الله 

2 - زكريا (زخارياس)(زكري) يهوه (الرب) قد ذكر 
الرب يذكر 


عاشرا 
أسماء الذكور 
1 - سلوانس إله الأشجار 

2 - سليمان رجل سلام 

3 - سمعان مستمع 
سميع 
يستمع 

4 - سوريال الله صخرتي 

5 - سيلاس تصغير سلوانس 
إله الأشجار 

6 - سيمون (سمعان) السامع 



أسماء الإناث 
1 - سارة أميرة 
رئيسه 

2 - سالي أسم التدليل من سارة 
أميرة 
رئيسه 

3 - ساندرا حامية البشر (الناس) 

4 - سلفيا من الغابة 

5 - سوزان (سوسنة) الزنبقة 
السوسن 
زهرة السوسن 

6 - سونيا حكمة 

7 - سيسيل محجوبة 
مستترة 


الحادى عشر 
أسماء الذكور 
1 - شارل (كارل) رجل 

2 - شاروبيم الحاملون العرش الإلهي 
مثل الرب 



أسماء الإناث 
1 - شارلوت المؤنث لأسم شارل (كارل) 
رجل 


الثانى عشر 
أسماء الذكور 
1 - صرابامون مركب من أسماء ثلاثة آلهة مصرية (أوزيس ،و أبيس ، وآمون) 

2 - صموئيل مسئول من الله 
مسموع من الله 
من الرب نسأل 



أسماء الإناث 
1 - صوفية (صوفيا)(صوفي) حكمة 


الثالث عشر 
أسماء الذكور 
1 - طوبي غبطة 
سعادة 

2 - طوبيا الله طيب 
الله صالح 


الرابع عشر 
أسماء الذكور 
1 - عماد بلل بالماء 

2 - عمانوئيل الله معنا 


الخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــامس عشر 
أسماء الذكور 
1 - غريغوريوس ساهر 
يقظان 
صاح 



السادس عشر 
أسماء الذكور 
1 - فرانسوا فرنسي 

2 - فرنسيس فرنسي 

3 - فيلبس (فيليب) محب للخيل 
خيال 
عاشق للخيل 

4 - فيلوباتير المحب لأبية 



أسماء الإناث 
1 - فردوس جنة 
البستان 
الروضة 

2 - فيبي بهية 

3 - فيرونيكا (فيرونيا) صورة 
إيقونة حقيقية 
اسم الفتاة التي مسحت وجه المسيح بمنديلهافأنطبعت صورة وجهه عليه 

4 - فيفيان مفعمة بالحياة 
نشيطة 
رشيقة 
زاهية 
مثيرة 


السابع عشر 
أسماء الذكور 
1 - قايين اقتناء 



الثامن عشر 
أسماء الذكور 
1 - كلوديوس (كلود) من أصل لاتيني بمعني أعرج 
من أصل يوناني بمعني شهير 

2 - كورنيليوس قرن (متين القرن) 
بوق 
نفير 

3 - كيرلس عبد ربه 



أسماء الإناث 
1 - كاترين نقية 
طاهرة 
عفيفة 

2 - كارمن أغنية 

3 - كارولين إنسانة 

4 - كاميليا زهرة الكاميليا 
شجيرة أسيوية مستديمة الخضرة 

5 - كرستين مسيحية 

6 - كلارا (كلير) واضحة 
شهيرة 

7 - كليوباترا مجد الأب 
مفخرة الأب 
موضع اعتزاز الأب 
شهرة الأب 



التاسع عشر 
أسماء الذكور 
1 - لاوي اسم أرامي بمعني مقترن 

2 - لباوس قلب 
عقل 

3 - لعازر من يعينه يهوه (الرب) 

4 - لوقا نور 

5 - لويس (لويز) المحارب 
المقاتل 
الشهير 

6 - ليون أسد 

7 - ليونيديز (ليونيداس) (لاوندي) أبن الأسد 



أسماء الإناث 
1 - لولا أسي 
حزن 

2 - لويزا المحاربة الشهيرة 
المقاتلة الشهيرة 

3 - ليديا منطقة واقعة علي ساحل أسيا 
عاصمتها ساردس 

4 - ليزا (اليزابيث) يمين الله 
الله أقسم 

5 - ليلي (لي لي)(ليليان) باللغة القبطية يعني افرحي 
السوسن 
الزنبق 
باللغة الفارسية ذات الشعر الداكن 
ذات الشعر الأسود 

6 - ليندا ابنة الأسد 
بنت الأسد 
جميلة 


العشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرين
أسماء الذكور 
1 - مار كلمة سريانية بمعني السيد 

2 - ماكس (مكسيموس) الأعظم 

3 - مايكل من مثل الله 

4 - متاءوس (متي) عطا الله 
عطية يهوه 

5 - متياس (متي) عطا الله 
عطية من الله 
عطية الله 
عطية يهوه 

6 - مرقس مطرقة 
مارس 
إله الحرب 
المريخ 

7 - مكاريوس (مقار) (مغاريوس) سعيد 
مغبوط 
مطوب 
مبارك 

8 - مورجان وليد البحر 
الساطع 
المتألق 
الزاهي 

9 - موريس المغربي 

10 - موسي ابن الماء 
منتشل من الماء 

11 - ميخائيل من مثل الله 

12 - ميساك (ميشخ) من مثل الله 

13 - ميشيل من مثل الله 

14 - مينا ثابت 
دائم 



أسماء الإناث 
1 - ماتيلدا محاربة 
مقاتلة 
جبارة 
فتاة الكفاح العظيم 

2 - ماجدولين (ماجدة)(مادلين) المجدلية 

3 - مارجريت لؤلؤة 

4 - ماريان ابنة مريم بلغة الأرمن 

5 - ماريلين (مارلين) مريم الصغيرة 

6 - مارينا مولودة في البحر 
تحب البحر 
بحراوية 

7 - مرت السيدة 

8 - مرثا ربة 
سيدة 

9 - مريم (ماريا)(ماري)(ميري) وليدة مرغوب فيها 
طفلة مبتغاه 
طفلة مشتهاه 

10 - مود محاربة 
مقاتلة 
جبارة 

11 - مونيكا اسم والدة القديس اوغسطينوس 
فريدة 
نادرة وحيدة 

12 - ميراندا (ميرا) الجديرة بالأعجاب 
المستحقة الأعجاب 
موضع الأعجاب 

13 - ميرنا محبوبة 
رقيقة 
نبيلة المحتد 
دمثة 
لطيفة 

14 - ميري بالفرنسية تعني سور - أسوار 

15 - ميريل بحر رائق 


الحادى والعشرين 
أسماء الذكور 
1 - ناثان عطية 
الله قد أعطي 
عطا الله 

2 - ناثانائيل (نثنائيل)(نثنئيل) عطية الله 
عطا الله 
قد أعطي الله 

3 - نفر جميل 

4 - نوح راحة 

5 - نيقوديموس المنتصر علي الشعب 
نصير الشعب 

6 - نيقولا (نيقولاوس) نصير الشعب 
المنتصر علي الشعب 
ناصر الشعب 



أسماء الإناث 
1 - نانسي حنان 



الثانى والعشرن

أسماء الذكور 
1 - هابيل نفس 
بخار 

2 - هنري حاكم البيت 

3 - هيدرا الجرة (التي يحمل فيها الماء) 



أسماء الإناث 
1 - هاجر هجرة 

2 - هلبيس رجاء 

3 - هيلارية (ايلارية) مرحة 
مبتهجة 
بهيجة 

4 - هيلدا موقعة 
معركة 
صراع 
كفاح 


الثالث والعشرين 

أسماء الذكور 
1 - ياسون شفاء 

2 - يحنس (يوحنس)(يوحنا) الرب حنان 
يهوه حنون 
الرب قد تحنن 

3 - يسي رجل 
الله كائن 

4 - يعقوب يعقب 
يمسك العقب 
يحل محل 

5 - يواقيم يهوه يقيم 

6 - يوسف الرب يزيد 

7 - يوشيا يهوه يشفي 

8 - يوليانوس (يوليان) مشتق من اس​*


----------



## وليم تل (20 يناير 2009)

شكرا راجعة ليسوع
على الموضوع الجميل
رغم انى لم اجد اسمى بالكشف
وربنا يستر ويكون ملحق
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 يناير 2009)

*مايكل من مثل الله​*
*
أخيرا لاقيت اسمي 

ايه الاسماء دي كلها يابنتي

اولا وثانيا ورابعا 

شكرا راجعا ليسوع​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا راجعة ليسوع
> على الموضوع الجميل
> رغم انى لم اجد اسمى بالكشف
> وربنا يستر ويكون ملحق
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
نورت يا استاذنا​*


----------



## totty (20 يناير 2009)

*عجبونى اووووى
معظمهم مكنتش اعرف معناهم كده
ميرسى يا قمر*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (20 يناير 2009)

* شكرا على المعلومات الجميلة معظم الاسامى ما كنتش اعرف معناها 
بس يا خسارة اسمى مش فيهم *


----------



## gigi angel (20 يناير 2009)

مرسى يا راجعه ليسوع عرفت معانى اسماء كتير

بس كان نفسى اعرف معنى اسمى


----------



## SALVATION (20 يناير 2009)

_



- انطونيوس انطوني 
انطون 
توني 
عوض​

أنقر للتوسيع...

مشكوره كتييييير راجعا ليسوع
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *مايكل من مثل الله​*
> *
> أخيرا لاقيت اسمي
> 
> ...



*مرسي يا مايكل 
نورت يا باشا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

totty قال:


> *عجبونى اووووى
> معظمهم مكنتش اعرف معناهم كده
> ميرسى يا قمر*​



*مرسي يا توتي 
نورتي يا جميلة​*


----------



## marcelino (20 يناير 2009)

*ثانكس بس اسمي مافيش*​


----------



## badir_koko (20 يناير 2009)

*معلومات جديدة

ميرسي يا راجعة ليسوع  

ربنا يباركك.​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa

شكرااااااا لك على الاسماء

والمعاني الظاهر ما فيش كليمو

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 يناير 2009)

*اسمى كان موجود بس انا عارفا معناه هههههههههه
ميرسى اوى ليكى بس جيبتى اسامى غريبه اول مرة اعرف معناها*


----------



## الانبا ونس (20 يناير 2009)

* موضوع جميل و جديد شكرا ليك و لمجهودك الرب يرعاك​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 يناير 2009)

*



			11 - أنجيل (إنجي)(انجيلينا)(انجيليكا) ملاك 
رسول 
ساعي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


انا ملاك لولولولولوولولولولولولولولولووللوولللللىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

مرسية ياراجعة ​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

germen قال:


> مرسى يا راجعه ليسوع عرفت معانى اسماء كتير
> 
> بس كان نفسى اعرف معنى اسمى



*اهلا بيكي يا جرمين 
ولا تزعلي هحاول ادور علي معاني اسامي تاني واشفهولك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> مشكوره كتييييير راجعا ليسوع
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_



*مرسي يا توني مبسوطة كتير انك لقيت معني اسمك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

marcelino قال:


> *ثانكس بس اسمي مافيش*​



*العفو  يا مارسلينو
هحاول اجيب معاني اسماء تاني انشاء اللة يكون فيهم​*


----------



## sony_33 (20 يناير 2009)

اسمى موجود
.
.
.
.
. لا
 طيب
خسارة كان نفسى اعرف معنى اسمى الحقيقى
هههههههههههه
شكر على الاسامى على الاقل لما الواحد يخلف يبقى يعرف معنى اسمة ابنة​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 يناير 2009)

badir_koko قال:


> *معلومات جديدة
> 
> ميرسي يا راجعة ليسوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك.​*



*مرسي يا بدير 
نورت يا باشا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> rgaa luswa
> 
> شكرااااااا لك على الاسماء
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه
الا لية صحيح انت اخترت الاسم دة علشان تسجل بية 
مقولتليش الحكاية دي قبل كدة ؟​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (21 يناير 2009)

بجد موضوعك المفروض ياجز جيزة الدولة التقديرة تسلم ايدك من هنا للصبح علي الروعة ديه يا قمر المرة الجية بقي هاتي اسماء بالانجليزي ههههههههههههه طماع انا معلش ربنا يبارك فلمك و حياتك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 يناير 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> *اسمى كان موجود بس انا عارفا معناه هههههههههه
> ميرسى اوى ليكى بس جيبتى اسامى غريبه اول مرة اعرف معناها*



*مرسي كتير يا كوكي علي مرورك يا قمر 
سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 يناير 2009)

الانبا ونس قال:


> * موضوع جميل و جديد شكرا ليك و لمجهودك الرب يرعاك​*



*مرسي يا مرمر 
نورتي يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> 
> انا ملاك لولولولولوولولولولولولولولولووللوولللللىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> 
> مرسية ياراجعة ​*



*مرسي علي مرورك يا اجمل ملاك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> اسمى موجود
> .
> .
> .
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
انت معرفتش معني اسمك يا سوني هتدور علي معني اسم ابنك قبل مايجي 
علي العموم هبقي اجيب معاني اسامي تاني ابقي شوف فيها اسمك
نورت يا باشا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يناير 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> بجد موضوعك المفروض ياجز جيزة الدولة التقديرة تسلم ايدك من هنا للصبح علي الروعة ديه يا قمر المرة الجية بقي هاتي اسماء بالانجليزي ههههههههههههه طماع انا معلش ربنا يبارك فلمك و حياتك



*اهلا يا ملك منور يا باشا 
مرسي علي الكلام الجميل​*


----------



## ناوناو (23 يناير 2009)

اسماء كتيرة ومعانيها رائعة
بس للأسف اسمي مش فيهم كان نفسي الاقيه
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## ناوناو (23 يناير 2009)

أسماء كتير ومعانيها رائعة
بس للأسف اسمي مش موجود كان نفسي الاقيه
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 يناير 2009)

معلومات جميلة جداااااا
ربنا يبارك تعبك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يناير 2009)

ناوناو قال:


> اسماء كتيرة ومعانيها رائعة
> بس للأسف اسمي مش فيهم كان نفسي الاقيه
> شكرا لتعبك



*اهلا بيكي يا  ناوناو 
معلش هجيب معاني اسامي تاني وابقي شوفي فيهم 
نورتي يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 يناير 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> معلومات جميلة جداااااا
> ربنا يبارك تعبك​



*نورتي يا الملكة العراقية*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (30 يناير 2009)

*اية مفيش حد تاني عاوز يعرف معني اسمة​*


----------



## M@rvy M@rmoOora (5 فبراير 2009)

انا اسميي نش موجوووووود انا زعلت اوى عشان ملقتهوش بس ميرسي ليييطى بجد على تعبك....ممكن تعرافيلى مغنى اسمى بليز ....ميرسى اوى Rajaa


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 فبراير 2009)

m@rvy m@rmooora قال:


> انا اسميي نش موجوووووود انا زعلت اوى عشان ملقتهوش بس ميرسي ليييطى بجد على تعبك....ممكن تعرافيلى مغنى اسمى بليز ....ميرسى اوى rajaa



*اهلا بيكي يا قمر 
هحاول اشفهولك 
نورتي يا جميلة​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (5 فبراير 2009)

*مجهود اثر من رااااااااائع
ايه الجمال ده؟؟
بجد ربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## مديون للمسيح (5 فبراير 2009)

*الموضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 فبراير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> *مجهود اثر من رااااااااائع
> ايه الجمال ده؟؟
> بجد ربنا يعوض تعبك​*



*مرسي يا بيشووو

ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## M a r i a m (5 فبراير 2009)

> 9 - مريم (ماريا)(ماري)(ميري) وليدة مرغوب فيها
> طفلة مبتغاه
> طفلة مشتهاه


بجد مكنتش اعرف المعنى ده
انا عارفة ان مريم ينقسم لقسمين مر  ويم وتعنى بحر المر
او سيدة
ميرسي اوى راجعة ليسوع لموضوعك الجميل


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 فبراير 2009)

مديون للمسيح قال:


> *الموضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااا*



*مرسي كتير لتشجيعك

نورت بمشاركتك​*


----------

